# Top 10 Super Bowl Ads from Car Manufacturers



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

The Super Bowl only comes once and year, and it brings with it a heated advertising race between car companies to try and captivate the huge audience that watches the big game with eye catching commercials. These are AutoGuide's picks for the 10 best commercials in order from worst to best. And lucky you, there are so many this year we actually left the bad ones out.

View all 10 ads after the jump.

More: *Top 10 Super Bowl Ads from Car Manufacturers* on Autoguide.com


----------

